# [not permitted]



## alexb (Sep 3, 2014)

[I'm sorry, but per forum rules, points rentals are not permitted in the Last Minute Rentals Forum.  All offers and requests must be for specific reservations in the next 45 days.  For more info. see the rules at the top of the forum.  Also - you can post points Ads in the TUG Marketplace - linked in the red bar at the top of the page.]


----------

